# Brandungsangeln Nordsee - Noordwijk aan Zee (NL)



## daci7 (17. Februar 2019)

Moin Männer, 
ich hätte mal wieder ein paar kleine Fragen an euch Experten.
Als Gelegenheits Brandler bin ich zwar regelmäßig aber doch viel zu selten an der Ostsee unterwegs. Jetzt bin ich in zwei Wochen für ein paar Tage mit Bekannten in Noordwijk einquartiert. Da will ich natürlich auch fischen. Equipment ist natürlich vorhanden - wird sich ja nicht so sehr von der Ostsee unterscheiden.
Was für Köder laufen denn in NL am Strand? Watties und Knieper? Oder sollte man auch mal was anderes probieren?
Wie sieht das zeitlich aus? Nach den Gezeiten oder den Tageszeiten richten? Und wann ists denn dann am Besten?
Wenn ich dat richtig sehe sind das recht monotone Sandstrände in Noordwijk. Muss ich da irgendwelchen Grund oder Strukturen suchen? 
Lohnt es sich eine Spinnrute einzupacken? Klar - Wolfsbarsch ist zu, aber vielleicht hab ich ja noch wen übersehen?!
Besten Dank,
David


----------



## Stefan660 (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo David,
generell machst Du mit Pieren/Zagers (Watties/Knieper) nichts verkehrt. Auflaufendes Wasser soll Fisch bringen, aber ....
Spinrute lohnt im moment eher nicht. 
Mindestmaße bitte beachten: https://www.fishinginholland.nl/deutsch/
Grüße
Stefan


----------



## daci7 (18. Februar 2019)

Stefan660 schrieb:


> [...]
> Mindestmaße bitte beachten: https://www.fishinginholland.nl/deutsch/
> Grüße
> Stefan


Versteht sich von selbst! 
Und dank dir!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (21. Februar 2019)

jetzt eher die molen fischen (ijmuiden / wijk aanzee), da die fische etwas tiefer stehen.


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2019)

Heut Abend geht's raus- werd wohl trotzdem an den Strand gehen, der ist fußläufig noch zu erreichen nach dem Grillen platten sollen laut angelladen ganz gut laufen momentan. Watties sehen jedenfalls sehr gut aus und waren erstaunlich billig. Ich meld mich dann mal Morgen oder so!


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2019)

Vollkommen unmöglich zu fischen heut Abend... Bin fast weg geflogen und die montagen sind mir um die Ohren gesaust  geh jetzt wieder Bier trinken...


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2019)

Na dann Martini Heil 

https://kiezschreiber.blogspot.com/2014/11/der-schutzheilige-der-trinker.html


----------

